# A bull elk for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

"I shot this bull at 9:00am on the second day of my hunt in central Arizona. I made a 43 yard shot and made a good connection. This bull is a 5x6 with a ton of mass and is busted on every tine except for the right G4. On his left brow tine there is another point coming off it, making it the sixth point. This bull was a beast body wise, he weighed roughly 990lbs. This is my fourth elk, but my first bull. We figure that he was in degression and is about 6 to 7 years old.

p.s i will get some better pics of where i killed him and some full body pictures up soon!


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

*nice*

awsome elk i can see that it has a ton of mass.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

nice elk thats want my goal is for hunting kill a nice bull elk
:darkbeer:


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice bull!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Great bull bud!
Give us some more hunt details!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*more details!*



3DBIGBULLX said:


> Great bull bud!
> Give us some more hunt details!


Well, when i had first located the bull, he was in a big medow with like 25-40 cows. i knew that trying to get a stalk in was very questionable. i knew this bull's pattern farely well, so i knew where he would be bedding by the time the afternoon hunt rolled around, so as uncomfortable as it was i had to leave the sight of this herd. so i walked up to this ridge that was a least 6 miles long, and there fingers coming off each side of this ridge. i probably waited............. 2 hours before this bull finally came in. i used a primos huchy momma, blew it once.......... and there he was, standing 43 yards away. i arrow him perfect! 
Not the best story in the world, but a breif summary!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*more pics!*

here are some more pics!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

That is just awesome!!! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Liv2KillBigBullz (Jun 4, 2005)

awesome bull!!!


----------

